# Where do you normally fill up ?



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you go where the lowest price is (one way is to check sites like http://www.ottawagasprices.com or other local sites) or do you stick with a particular name to earn points/rebates ? 

Thankfully, the gas prices this year are nowhere near what we had to pay last summer. We generally fill up at Esso using our Speedpass because it is linked to my wife's credit card which accumulates Aeroplan points for future trips.


----------



## PoorFella (Apr 3, 2009)

Mostly we just stick to Husky/Mohawk. We collect CAA points with the CAA Mastercard, which then covers our RV insurance and Membership fees.


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

My wife and I work where all our car expenses (including gasoline) is paid by the company. This is not only good for obvious reasons, but also benefits us when we collect rewards points on gas that we didn't pay for.

Being less sensitive on the movement of gas prices is both good and bad - it's bad because we become out of touch; it's good because there are more interesting things to think about than gas prices.


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

Corner gas store near the house. Get 1% free groceries on the purchase.


----------



## mfd (Apr 3, 2009)

We normally go to petro stations. The fiance has the citi card that gives 2 cents off of every litre.


----------



## onomatopoeia (Apr 8, 2009)

I go to esso to get the AM points, but my wife just goes wherever is closest when the yellow light comes on (unless she knows I'm using the car next, then she does her best to get home).

In Nova Scotia gas is regulated, so points are the only reason to go one place rather than another.


----------



## moneygardener (Apr 3, 2009)

Petro Canada. They are everywhere and using the Citi card we save $0.02/L.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Real Canadian Superstore - Save 3.5 cents on every litre. (actually 7 cents, but here in Calgary, gas stations have a habit of taking 3.5 cents off the posted rate).

A tank of gas usually gives me $4-$5 back for groceries.


----------



## Babyanne (Apr 18, 2009)

I do the same as Sampson! the Superstore Gas station where I live (just outside of Calgary) gives us .05 back towards groceries. Yesterday we redeemed over $20 towards groceries!! Makes a big difference!


----------



## kayo (Apr 5, 2009)

I use Shell to collect Air Miles, althought it's hard to get an actual plane ticket out of them, I can get free car washes and gas coupons instead!


----------



## Bullseye (Apr 5, 2009)

In my area, gas prices don't range more than $.004 between stations, so no point trying to find cheaper gas. 

I try to fill up at Shell or Petro Can, as I have rewards cards.


----------



## nick24 (Apr 3, 2009)

Brockville...

I wish...I live in Ottawa and went to Toronto for the weekend. Gas prices there were 68.7 per litre - prices in Toronto were 88.4 per litre and 84.7 in Ottawa last night. Now if only I didn't have to drive a 200km round trip to get gas!

But normally, it's Esso to top up the Aeroplan points, where I always fill up in units of $3, to ensure that I don't miss out on any points by putting too much or too little in the tank (is that being frugal or cheap?!).


----------



## Elbyron (Apr 3, 2009)

Like in Calgary, most Edmonton gas stations also mark-up their posted prices by 3.5 cents but only charge you the normal price at the pump. They like to claim that "you save 3.5 cents at the pump" but that's just a markerting gimmick. Superstore gas stations (in Edmonton and Calgary) will charge you the marked-up price, but give you 7 cents back in "Superbucks" that you have about 2 months to redeem in the store. Since I shop at Superstore at least once a month, using up the superbucks isn't too hard, so that's why I usually fill up there.


----------



## lister (Apr 3, 2009)

I use Esso, Petro Canada, Shell and Sunoco since I get points towards various things at all of them. I have a slight preference towards Esso for Aeroplan points but must stomach the ads while pumping gas. When the ads were just visual they were easy to ignore until they added the audio. Grr!


----------



## fersure (Apr 19, 2009)

Whenever possible - Costco - otherwise Esso for aeroplan.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

fersure said:


> Whenever possible - Costco - otherwise Esso for aeroplan.


Costco has gas stations? Is it only in BC?


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

mfd said:


> We normally go to petro stations. The fiance has the citi card that gives 2 cents off of every litre.


I could have sworn last year when gas had hit the $1.30 range, that Petro Canada was offering $0.05 off every litre on the citi cards. Did anyone actually get that card, and is it still $0.05? I know you can cash in petro points for a $0.05 off card, but I'm pretty sure what I saw was for a credit card.


----------



## mfd (Apr 3, 2009)

lb71 said:


> I could have sworn last year when gas had hit the $1.30 range, that Petro Canada was offering $0.05 off every litre on the citi cards. Did anyone actually get that card, and is it still $0.05? I know you can cash in petro points for a $0.05 off card, but I'm pretty sure what I saw was for a credit card.


I don't remember it ever dropping by 5 cents. The citi credit card only allowed for 2 cents.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

mfd said:


> I don't remember it ever dropping by 5 cents. The citi credit card only allowed for 2 cents.


Ya, maybe I'm just mixing up the two cards.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

I usually fill up at whatever is convenient. I carry a Petro Points card and have the key chain fob cards for Shell (Air Miles) and Esso (Aeroplan).

The other week I pulled into a Petro (not my usual one) and I usually do the pay at the pump. So I swiped my Petro Points card first and it was having trouble reading it. So I tried it a couple of more times and no go. I gave up and just swiped my credit card and it read it fine. I was a little ticked off and wondering if I needed to replace my card, when as I pulled out of the gas station I realized it was a Canadian Tire station.  Petro Canada was across the street.


----------



## fersure (Apr 19, 2009)

lb71 said:


> Costco has gas stations? Is it only in BC?


One in Port Coquitlam and one in Abbotsford, but there may be others. They are $.05 cents a litre cheaper over Esso and Petro Canada and I think cheaper than save-on-foods and superstore stations. I usually pay for my membership just on the gas savings.


----------



## Agape (Apr 3, 2009)

Red River Co-op, 3.5 cent savings at pump followed by 12.5 cents back in the form of cash back and equity in Co-op at the end of the year.


----------



## Brad911 (Apr 19, 2009)

I fill up at any Shell and make sure to use my AMEX Air Miles card (with my regular Air Miles card) to collect points.


----------



## joes_k (Apr 29, 2009)

I use Shell and use the Mastercard with 3% cash back.


----------



## Canadian Finance (Apr 3, 2009)

Another Petro Canada fan... I pay with my Sears card, collect petro points, then convert the petro points to Sears Club points. It's the best value you can get out of petro points.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

Most cars have a 35-40 litre tank. You do realize that you are driving out of your way to save _maybe_ 80 cents, right? 

Sorry, not worth dodging traffic and spending any more time trapped in my car. If I need gas, I stop for it at the nearest station, and consider the time I saved "price-hunting" the best reward.


----------



## mfd (Apr 3, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Most cars have a 35-40 litre tank. You do realize that you are driving out of your way to save _maybe_ 80 cents, right?


80 cents....thats $2.40 a month...$28.80 a year....compounded at 5% for 25 years....almost $100 dollars...if you contribute $28.80 every year you get over $1500....sorry I just had to do it because if I didn't someone would have. 

I don't think its worth going out of your way...We usually try and hit a petro on the way but I would never drive like 10 blocks to get to one.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Thought this was related: ways to save on gas $$$

http://www.thestar.com/recession/guides/article/651802

Never heard of adding nitrogen to my tires....and am surprised that a newly waxed car can save up to 5% in fuel comsumption.


----------



## byronbb (Jun 7, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Most cars have a 35-40 litre tank. You do realize that you are driving out of your way to save _maybe_ 80 cents, right?
> 
> Sorry, not worth dodging traffic and spending any more time trapped in my car. If I need gas, I stop for it at the nearest station, and consider the time I saved "price-hunting" the best reward.


I am always amazed when I see the huge lines for gas when it has come down 5cents or whatever...$2 savings and people will buy a $4 latte without blinking.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

I use the first gas station on my way, when I need gas.


----------



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

I always find either Esso or Petro Canada because I collect points with them. When it's emergency (running out of gas and no Esso / Petro), I'll fill up probably 10-20 L in whatever closest, then fill up again when I find Esso / Petro


----------



## ashby corner (Jun 15, 2009)

Crappy tire for crappy tire points, or Shell for Air Miles (will never fly anywhere, but usually get 'free' magazie subscriptions). Esso would be in third place (for aeroplan points, to turn in to Long N McQuade gift cards).


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I fill up at Point Roberts Washington State Chevron in the US and buy groceries and stuff once a week. I could save more money at USA gas but it might not be good for my car.

I fill up there because I save money and don't have to pay for the bogus BC carbon tax.


----------



## coin purse (Jul 3, 2009)

Agape said:


> Red River Co-op, 3.5 cent savings at pump followed by 12.5 cents back in the form of cash back and equity in Co-op at the end of the year.


Yup, I do as well whenever I fill up when I'm in and around Winnipeg. 

I never realized how often I filled up until I got a dividend cheque of $148 this past Feburary.


----------



## Mr. Pennypincher (Jul 9, 2009)

Another thing I consider when purchasing fuel is the quality of the fuel. Remember a few years back when Shell had to dish out all that money to repair damaged carburetors and fuel injectors? I know Shell didn't repair all the cars that were damaged by their fuel. Some people may be saving $0.02 a litre in some places, but then end up paying a lot more on vehicle repair costs due to poor quality fuel and lubricants. Shell has fixed the problem with their fuel and is now selling quality gasoline. Also, crappy fuel affects your mileage.



> Superstore Gas station where I live (just outside of Calgary) gives us .05 back towards groceries. Yesterday we redeemed over $20 towards groceries!! Makes a big difference!


I've often wondered how many people *save* $20 in groceries versus how many people *spend* $20 more on groceries with these "incentives"?


----------

